# 10GB free space Copy from Barracuda Networks



## Joshua79 (May 21, 2012)

Allows photo sync and referrals get you an extra 5 GB of data so follow the link and get an extra 5 GB to start with!!

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]If your looking for a little more online storage Barracuda Networks has a new file sharing site desktop sync and Photo sync options from the android app. Worth looking into. [/background]


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

Ahhhh this is insane. There are so many competing cloud services. Drive, Dropbox, Box, Mega, etc. Kray. Thanks for the link though.


----------



## TBueno (Apr 4, 2013)

As it is backed by Barracuda Networks, it's supposedly safe. Web interface is a bit too basic right now, especially in comparison to SkyDrive, Box or even GDrive. The mobile apps are quite polished though, and will probably get very competitive after a few more updates. One good thing that sets it apart from SkyDrive and Box is there is no single file size limit.

Signing up from a referral link gets us both a 5GB bonus. A simple tweet will also give you 2GB+, adding up to 12GB.
Thanks in advance:https://copy.com?r=uLkMNF


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks signed up using Tbuenos link.You can never have to many cloud storage.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. If you guys want to put a referral link in your sig feel free but don't start threads for referrals.


----------

